# Working for Dr. Phil



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2018)

https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Dr-Phil-Show-Reviews-E653004.htm

In a nutshell, there is no work/life balance for those working on his show.   Long hours and no windows.  Like a "prison."

Only 6 percent would recommend him as an employer.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2018)

The scumbag tactics Dr. Phil uses to populate his human zoo

Sociologist Laurie Essig, of Middlebury College, told The Post that Dr. Phil is the modern-day equivalent of the Victorian freak show.

“Things are packaged as educational and medicinal, but they are really just excuses to show off the most vulnerable people in our society and make us feel better about ourselves.”


----------

